# Anybody interested in doing a river cleanup on the Huron??



## Syndicate (Jul 15, 2014)

junkman said:


> The spot we will be putting in at you can't go up river from.There is a dam just up river from the launch.


Any good fishing around there this time of year?


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

Syndicate said:


> Any good fishing around there this time of year?


There is always something biting on the Huron.Not too sure what is going on right now.It's been a few weeks since I've been down there.Just a crazy busy time of year for me between work and stuff around the house plus my small business that I'm doing for extra $$.


----------



## Syndicate (Jul 15, 2014)

junkman said:


> There is always something biting on the Huron.Not too sure what is going on right now.It's been a few weeks since I've been down there.Just a crazy busy time of year for me between work and stuff around the house plus my small business that I'm doing for extra $$.


Yah no problem my friend, I'll be excited to try it when I go.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

Syndicate said:


> Yah no problem my friend, I'll be excited to try it when I go.


All I can say is bring a small assortment of lures and gear with you.


----------



## Syndicate (Jul 15, 2014)

junkman said:


> All I can say is bring a small assortment of lures and gear with you.


Oh yes, I'll have a very large assortment of flies and lures. What wt rod is reccomend end for those smallies, anyone fly fish?


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

Syndicate said:


> Oh yes, I'll have a very large assortment of flies and lures. What wt rod is reccomend end for those smallies, anyone fly fish?


Can't help with fly fishing.Gave that up about 17 years ago when my fishing buddy moved out of state.He knew a lot more about it then me.


----------



## Syndicate (Jul 15, 2014)

junkman said:


> Can't help with fly fishing.Gave that up about 17 years ago when my fishing buddy moved out of state.He knew a lot more about it then me.


I enjoy it, very relaxing.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

Syndicate said:


> I enjoy it, very relaxing.


Maybe that's why my blood pressure is off the chart now days.


----------



## HuronBrowns (Apr 26, 2016)

@mfs686 oh there was a good push of fresh fish last week . A 31 incher caught by one of my good friends that was chrome and full of mini me's


----------



## HuronBrowns (Apr 26, 2016)

@Syndicate a 9 ft 7 wt is all you need for the Huron. Anything smaller gets iffy because there are carp. I use my 5 wt a lot for the bass my I accidentally snagged a car carp when it was blown out and my rod was so close to breaking. Swingin Ds, clousers, red eye leeches, are all great patterns for river bass in general


----------



## Syndicate (Jul 15, 2014)

HuronBrowns said:


> @Syndicate a 9 ft 7 wt is all you need for the Huron. Anything smaller gets iffy because there are carp. I use my 5 wt a lot for the bass my I accidentally snagged a car carp when it was blown out and my rod was so close to breaking. Swingin Ds, clousers, red eye leeches, are all great patterns for river bass in general


Ok awesome, thankyou so much. Should be fun getting them on the fly. I'm still gonna bring spin tackle just in case


----------



## mfs686 (Mar 15, 2007)

*UPDATE*

DPW will place large garbage bins at Dodge park. Any large trash items can be placed by the bins and they will pick it all up on Monday.

Still waiting on the "call for volunteers".


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

Shirts are in.:woohoo1:If I can find my camera later I'll post a picture.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

Found the camera but the battery is dead.I'll post one within the next 24hrs.


----------



## Syndicate (Jul 15, 2014)

What time do you want all the volunteers there?


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

We will meet at Hurock Park in Flat Rock at 9:00 AM and fan out from there.Are you going to need directions?My youngest son will be attending the cleanup as well.He is 16 and fishes almost every day out on the Detroit River.If you would like to do some fishing on the D he's the kid to get with.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

I have 6 large and 5 2x the first 11 volunteers to show up get a shirt.I hope everybody likes the design.


----------



## Syndicate (Jul 15, 2014)

junkman said:


> We will meet at Hurock Park in Flat Rock at 9:00 AM and fan out from there.Are you going to need directions?My youngest son will be attending the cleanup as well.He is 16 and fishes almost every day out on the Detroit River.If you would like to do some fishing on the D he's the kid to get with.


Hell yah, excited to meet him.


----------



## Syndicate (Jul 15, 2014)

[ QUOTE="junkman, post: 5904135, member: 47409"]We will meet at Hurock Park in Flat Rock at 9:00 AM and fan out from there.Are you going to need directions?My youngest son will be attending the cleanup as well.He is 16 and fishes almost every day out on the Detroit River.If you would like to do some fishing on the D he's the kid to get with.[/QUOTE]oh ok hurock now, what about people launching boats, dodge park?


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

The boat launch is across Telegraph Rd from were Hurock is.Kinda tricky to find If you are not familiar with the area.


----------

